# Trunk Lid Chrome Trim Bubbles - Fixable or Replace?



## Kpudlo (Feb 4, 2017)

So we had a pretty nasty winter here in Chicago, and sometime during the polar vortex I guess water somehow managed to get under the chrome film on the rear trunk lid, causing it bubble up 

My question is, is this something I could repair or will I need to replace the whole trim piece?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

This is a vacuum chrome plated part. I have only seen this chrome delamination caused by getting too close with a high pressure washer........it breaks the bond between the chrome and plastic.

Anyways, no repair.....this will require replacement.

Rob


----------



## Kpudlo (Feb 4, 2017)

Had a feeling that was the case, figured I might ask just in case

Eitherway, thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Plastidip works wonders, but this is a cheap part if you go to a Pick-n-pull or LKQ. If you buy other parts, usually the plastic stuff is free or almost free. Sorry about the large pic, it refuses to stay small.

Before











After


----------

